# Rudee Slam 12/7



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Enclosed are some pics of an EXCELLENT night of fishing in Rudee :fishing:. I met up with Redfish & Lazy Beachbum for a full on assault of the drag smoking Upper Slot Pups that have been burning drags  for the last couple weeks, tonite was no different . 
We all started off with a flurry of fish, having us all hooked up fighting fish on several occasions . After their we give up stop biting attitude, we proceeded in search of the elusive Spotted sideeye. In a short time they also attacked us with little resistance, and several were boated. 
I would like to thank Redfish & Bum for a awesome nite plundering......PEACE OUT M8's









Redfish's Stringer








TugCapn's Stringer








And a TB that didn't make the grade


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

very nice stringers of fish


Jesse


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Spot Burner!!*

OMG, I can't believe you gave away such a secret spot as "RUDEE INLET". How dare you Tug...

Now I'm going to go there and have 47 motorized vessels trying to run me over, baitcasters slinging lead at my head and Seal Team 8 parachuting down right into my hole w/ fishing rod in hand. 

I hate you Tug......

Nice creel BTW.....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> OMG, I can't believe you gave away such a secret spot as "RUDEE INLET". How dare you Tug...
> 
> Now I'm going to go there and have 47 motorized vessels trying to run me over, baitcasters slinging lead at my head and Seal Team 8 parachuting down right into my hole w/ fishing rod in hand.
> 
> ...


hehe :fishing:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

You guys are NUTS ROFLMAO


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice work*

Congrats on the haul.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

That's what I'm talkin' about . . . pillaging the seas of all that deliciousness  WTG Capitan.

BTW, don't sweat people jumpin' on ya for sharing info . . .too many secretive people makes not a fishing forum.


----------

